
Ask HN: Why do all my Win10 devices popup random CMDs - mimsee
I have a Win10 PC and a laptop and both of them are popping up CMDs (usually two at one time) once logged in. This has been going on for a while and my antivirus(es) cannot detect anything. The CMDs also come and go so quickly there isn&#x27;t enough time to read what it says or to take a screenshot. I&#x27;ve also seen this happening on some of our school&#x27;s laptops. What to do and should I be worried?
======
Someone
Could be anything, but probably is nothing to worry about. For example, for
the school laptops, they could mount a shared drive.

Get Autoruns ([https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/sysinternals/bb963902.as...](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx)), and check what gets run on login.

~~~
mimsee
[https://gyazo.com/9cc38d38b98428bb30e48dead7c8423c](https://gyazo.com/9cc38d38b98428bb30e48dead7c8423c)
I don't see anything mysterious here but it could be Windows Media Player not
being found. Will test it.

~~~
mimsee
Unticking Windows Media Player solved it. No more CMDs on boot. Thanks!

------
dakami
Are your Win10 devices domain joined? Sounds like malware.

------
dave2000
CMDs?

~~~
mimsee
cmd.exe

